

Aubrey de Grey: Finally, the War on Aging Has Truly Begun - rjshade
http://ideas.time.com/2013/09/18/finally-the-war-on-aging-has-truly-begun-2/

======
vassvdm
Hopefully Google/Calico will align their efforts with those of the SENS
Foundation. I suspect they will. Having recently hired another such visionary
in Ray Kurzweil I'm sure they are aware of De Grey's body of work. In fact
Aubrey De Grey may well be partly to thank for Calico's very existence.

